# Has anyone taken Prozac and or Paxil?



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im taking prozac right now and it seems to be doing okay, I always wondered if Paxil was better for Social Anxiety compared to Prozac, has anyone compared the two?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been on both these meds and neither did anything for me. I didn't even get any side effects let alone their benefits, so I might as well have not even been taking them at all.

I find people's reactions to these lesser meds (as opposed to some of the more hardcore stuff out there) vary pretty widely. For me, they had no effect. For someone else, they'll gain 200 pounds but have no SA improvement. For the next person, it will have cured their SA and now they live on the stuff.

I think the only way to really compare them for yourself is through your own trial and error (by way of your doctor of course). Good luck.


----------



## Socia (May 5, 2011)

ok .. this is my 1st post here
here's my story: as prescribed by my psychiatrist, i started with Paxil CR 25mg, then 37.5 it really worked great for me, i would talk and do things that i'd never do before i took it. however, sexual dysfunction was a big concern. the dr. then put me on Effexor XR 225mg, which gave me almost the same or a lil bit less effect than paxil ( maybe because Paxil was the 1st i took) again, sexual dysfunction was there.

my dr. then put me on prozac 20mgs , its way less effective then both paxil and effexor. and also less sexual sides. the dr told me then to take 40 mgs and 20 the next day which would somehow be equal to 30 ( cuz it has a long half life).. and here i'm .. no much difference yet 

i'm considering going back, taking the risk and doing Paxil again


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Paxil is the best SSRI iv tried works very well. But it also has the most intense withdrawl of any SSRI.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Both only helped my depression, not SA..


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been on both. Prozac didn't help me, it didn't really have much side effects though. But Paxil was hell to be on. It seriously aggravated my insomnia and caused sexual side effects. But again, everybody responds differently to each medication, so what works or doesn't work for one person will not neccessarily be the same for the next person.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Paxil made me anorgasmic and was too expensive. I hadn't taken it long enough to appreciate effects. Prozac (cheap generic fluoxetine indeed) works well, but needs some augmentation (I used yohimbine or fluanxol) to hasten/increase/correct the effect.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I took prozac, did not do anything for me, but then again no side effects apart from an inability to keep my feet still. 
so it was kinda like taking... nothing. expensive nothing.


----------



## Lisa9999 (Apr 1, 2013)

I like Paxil the most. Prozac made me hyper and jittery, which is what may anxiety had been causing also. Paxil put me on an even keel. I am taking 20mg at night. Really helpful for me.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

spartan7 said:


> Im taking prozac right now and it seems to be doing okay, I always wondered if Paxil was better for Social Anxiety compared to Prozac, has anyone compared the two?


I didn't take Paxil long enough to make a fair judgment, but it caused total anorgasmia which I *****ed about to my ex pdoc. He then switched me to Celexa, a sugar pill I wasted too much time on. It at least caused no side effects, but was completely ineffective for SA, depression and OCD.

Prozac was the third SSRI I tried after Celexa. It caused sexual dysfunction. Otherwise, it was a sugar pill. Completely useless for depression, SA and OCD.

I also tried Luvox. Again not long enough to make a fair judgment but it caused immediate sexual dysfunction. Luvox was different from Paxil and Prozac though. The latter two caused anorgasmia, but I had my regular sex drive (if anything it was higher because I couldn't satisfy it). Luvox completely killed my sex drive. I didn't really care, because I had no drive to do so. Both are unpleasant, but between the two I prefer a killed sex drive. At least then you don't waste an hour making a futile attempt to, well, satisfy yourself. You kind of care, but you kind of don't....if that makes a lick of sense.

Paxil and Luvox caused sexual dysfunction literally the first day I started them. I couldn't orgasm the first fricken day I took Paxil, and I never even tried after starting Luvox.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used Paxil on and off for many years and I would advise you to try something else first if possible. It's strong and has some SEs that I hated. Also imo it should be for short term use.


----------

